# 2 Rena Filstar XP2+ canister filters f/s



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have two Filstar XP2 filters, two extra baskets, and one extra XP2 impeller, for sale. No plumbing - no hoses, no output pipes, except the innovative input u-pipe and cap needed to prime the filters will be included. Media for both is included, but it isn't stock Rena media. $70 firm for everything. At this point I'll only sell as a package.

#1 - Most of the parts of one filter have never been used, save for a couple a days on the motor head. This is a stock XP-2.

#2 - This filter is slightly modified. It has an XP3 body, 3 filter baskets, and an XP3 impeller in it that increases the flow significantly. About 2 years on the impeller.

I think this is superior filtration with a no media by-pass design. The modified filter keeps my 75g crystal clear. I have two issues with Filstars. 1) The impeller whiring is a little noisy in Filstar filter pump heads. 2) The filter pump head air locks (CO2 locks) when I feed CO2 into the filter input.

Take them as is. No guarantees.

If you're interested, post here.

-Russ


----------

